# Luck of the Bullyz 3



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yep, another one.. looks like they'll have weight pull here too..



















LOCATION:
700 S P St
Bakersfield, CA 93304

ABKC CLASSES $20
STANDARD
POCKET
CLASSIC
EXTREME
XL
SHORTY BULL
FRENCH BULLDOG
ENGLISH BULLDOG

$10 A PERSON
$5 A DOG
10X10 KENNEL BOOTH $25 (1 PASS, 1 DOG PASS)
10X10 VIP KENNEL BOOTH $75 (3 PASSES, 3 DOG PASSES)
10X10 VIP VENDOR $150
10X10 REGULAR VENDOR $75


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I might be there still deciding


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll be there for sure.. not sure with what dog though.. i usually take Dre, but he acts a fool most of the time so i wont be taking him this time


----------

